# Making a hutch hugger...



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi guys,

Now it's suddenly getting extremely cold, I was wondering if you guys could give me any advice regarding keeping Ragsy's hutch warm during the winter. Pets at Home do the hutch hugger and snuggle, but they're really expensive and I was wondering if anyone had made something like them? If not, because I've got the Pets at Home Lavender Lodge hutch, does anyone know where I can get the specific cover for this hutch (but cheaper). eBay had failed me.....

Don't worry, if noone can help, i will buy the snuggle from PAH, but I'm trying to save money to buy the pets Xmas presents first !


----------

